# Insurance question



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Assuming you're not using your horse(s) as part of a business, check your homeowner's policy. Our homeowner's policy covers liability for our horses and they even consider the risk less than having certain breeds of dogs.


----------



## rcshawk (Aug 3, 2010)

I know in Kansas if you join the KS equine council you can get $1,000,000 for I think $50/yr. You may also add incedental farm (horse liability) to your home insurance for a minimal amount. 

Given the fact that it is so inexpensive, I honestly can't undertand why someone wouldn't carry it.


----------



## Lottii (Jul 10, 2010)

It is a fairly inexpensive thing to get, and I would reccomend having it! We get third party liabilty insurance as part of my pony club membership.


----------



## Heartland (Aug 9, 2010)

I have my horses insured through an equine insurance company for mortality only. I'm in the process of purchasing a foal, and I'd hate for something to happen to him when I don't own him 100% yet. My homeowner's insurance doesn't cover my horses.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I would definitely look into it. I think it's something everyone should have. It's not too expensive monthly and it can save you from dealing with a very expensive accident.


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

Ya here in Utah you can get the million dollar insurance you only have to pay $7 a month
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

